# Champaign County



## 9er4lyfe (Apr 23, 2013)

Anybody having any luck yet?


----------



## 48rob (May 4, 2013)

Found a pound of yellows and grays. Urbana area.
The big one is 8" long, the bowl is 12".
They are about two days too old (I'll still eat them) but they would have been perfect on Thursday.
All were on slopes, South facing, in medium cover (brush).

Rob


----------

